# Anyone Who Uses/Has Used Pentax



## SKDink55 (Jul 22, 2007)

I am looking into buying a Pentax ME or Pentax ME Super and was wondering what the main difference is between the two. I'll probably be buying it one eBay as there are several of both for sale.

Does anyone have any info as far as what upgrades they made specifically? I'm having trouble finding info online.

Thanks!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 22, 2007)

The information is here, I think.

http://www.camerapedia.org/wiki/Pentax_ME_Super


----------



## KevinDks (Jul 22, 2007)

SKDink55 said:


> I am looking into buying a Pentax ME or Pentax ME Super and was wondering what the main difference is between the two. I'll probably be buying it one eBay as there are several of both for sale.
> 
> Does anyone have any info as far as what upgrades they made specifically? I'm having trouble finding info online.
> 
> Thanks!



I see your question has already been answered, so I'll just offer an observation. I bought an ME Super, new, in 1983 when I was at university. It was a very fine camera, but buying one second hand 25 years later I think I would be concerned about the two little buttons on the top, which always seemed a bit fragile to me. Dirt and moisture and lots of use over time would make this an obvious point of failure, and if it were me I'd be asking the sellers some specific questions about that.

Kevin


----------



## SKDink55 (Jul 22, 2007)

oooh thank you 

a camerapedia, huh? awesome.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for coming a bit late to this thread, but I thought I'd add my usual plug...

Bojidar Dmitrov's site is the place for info on Pentax K-mount SLRs.

The ME is auto-exposure (aperture priority) only. The Super also has manual exposure - as well as having faster top shutter speed and higher flash sync. Between these two, definitely get the Super.


----------



## malkav41 (Aug 18, 2007)

I second the get a super. I have two, and love using them.


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 20, 2007)

Are those good cameras ?

if so, whats good about them ?


----------



## Steph (Aug 20, 2007)

RebeccaFB said:


> Are those good cameras ?
> 
> if so, whats good about them ?


 
They are basic manual cameras built of metal and were designed to last (and they did). You can buy them very cheaply nowadays and there are tons of cheap secondhand K-mount lenses available for them. Some prime lenses, such as the 50mm f1.4 for example, are extremely good and IMO much better than many zooms currently in production.


----------



## RebeccaFB (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, thanks


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree, they are great little cameras... and I do mean LITTLE. Skip the non-super ME, you can't set the shutter speed on it.


----------



## usayit (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the ME...  I believe I have about 4 laying around in my collection somewhere (ME, ME SE, ME-Super, ME-F w/matched AF lens).  Great cameras and one of Pentax's all time good sellers.  I've never had the buttons on the ME-Super fail but I suppose they can if consistently exposed to the elements.  They were one of the most compact cameras of their time.

With that said, I would highly recommend the higher end brother of the ME... the MX.  Think of the MX as the more professional version of the ME.  Slightly better build and a few more features including full mechanical speeds.


----------



## Dante (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, there's more ME Super people here than I thought. Hi everyone.

Only it seems I'm the only guy using it as my primary camera. (Loser) (Poor loser)Hahha.

I have a black and white PDF of the ME Super owner's manual if you want it to read through to see if it will fit your shooting style.


----------

